# الانجيل والعلم



## mariam2020 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

هل حقق الانجيل معجزة فى العلم ولو حدث ارجو كرها وذكر الاية وذكر البحث 
​


----------



## mariam2020 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*فى انتظار رد من الاخوة *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ليس  المهم ان يحقق معجزة المهم ان الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الرب التى لا تزول ابدا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*


mariam2020 قال:



هل حقق الانجيل معجزة فى العلم ولو حدث ارجو كرها وذكر الاية وذكر البحث 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الإنجيل كتاب لخلاص البشر وليس كتاب علمى وبالرغم من ذلك لايوجد به معلومه علميه واحدة خاطئة بل نجد أن الإكتشافات العلمية تؤكد على مصداقية الكتاب المقدس .*


----------



## mariam2020 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ليس  المهم ان يحقق معجزة المهم ان الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الرب التى لا تزول ابدا




فكيف هو كلمة الرب ولا يحقق معجزات انه اذا لم يستطع كتاب الرب فعل المعجزات فمن الذى يفعل المعجزات اذا


----------



## mariam2020 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> الإنجيل كتاب لخلاص البشر وليس كتاب علمى وبالرغم من ذلك لايوجد به معلومه علميه واحدة خاطئة بل نجد أن الإكتشافات العلمية تؤكد على مصداقية الكتاب المقدس .*




اذكرها لى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*


mariam2020 قال:




فكيف هو كلمة الرب ولا يحقق معجزات انه اذا لم يستطع كتاب الرب فعل المعجزات فمن الذى يفعل المعجزات اذا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

معجزة الكتاب المقدس هى تقديم بشره الخلاص السارة للبشريه وتغيير حياة البشر للأفضل.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*


mariam2020 قال:



اذكرها لى 

أنقر للتوسيع...


نحن لم ننادى بالاعجاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس حتى أذكرها لكى ...اذا كان لديكى اعتراض علمى واحد على الكتاب المقدس تفضلى بتقديمه.*


----------



## mariam2020 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*معجزة الكتاب المقدس هى تقديم بشره الخلاص السارة للبشريه وتغيير حياة البشر للأفضل.*
*وايضا *
فذلك ما يقال فى جميع الاديان انا اريد اجابات ملموسة يا عزيزى 
*معجزة التوراه هى تقديم بشره الخلاص السارة للبشريه وتغيير حياة البشر للأفضل.*
*وايضا *
*معجزة الاسلام  هى تقديم بشره الخلاص السارة للبشريه وتغيير حياة البشر للأفضل.*
​


----------



## mariam2020 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> نحن لم ننادى بالاعجاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس حتى أذكرها لكى ...اذا كان لديكى اعتراض علمى واحد على الكتاب المقدس تفضلى بتقديمه.*




لو ناخذ معجزة الشمس !!!!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*


mariam2020 قال:




لو ناخذ معجزة الشمس !!!! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وضحى ماتريدين .
*​


----------



## mariam2020 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الشمس تعتبر علامة من علمات خلق الكون وابداع االرب فهل تناول الانجيل هذا !!!


----------



## الياس السرياني (27 سبتمبر 2011)

mariam2020 قال:


> لو ناخذ معجزة الشمس !!!!




قد سبق وأخبرك حبيبنا سمعان بأن الكتاب المقدس
هو رسالة الرب القدير للبشر صنع يديه
لخلاص نفوسهم

فإن كان لديك سؤال محدد فاتفضلي...

ماذا تقصدين ب (معجزة الشمس)؟!!


----------



## mariam2020 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الياس السرياني قال:


> قد سبق وأخبرك حبيبنا سمعان بأن الكتاب المقدس
> هو رسالة الرب القدير للبشر صنع يديه
> لخلاص نفوسهم
> 
> ...



انظر المشاركة الاعلى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*


mariam2020 قال:



الشمس تعتبر علامة من علمات خلق الكون وابداع االرب فهل تناول الانجيل هذا !!! 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لما يبقى عندك شبهه علمية وحدة ضد الكتاب المقدس ابقى اتفضلى اطرحيها وبلاش الأسئله الإنشائيه اللى واخده طابع الدردشة دى.*


----------



## mariam2020 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> لما يبقى عندك شبهه علمية وحدة ضد الكتاب المقدس ابقى اتفضلى اطرحيها وبلاش الأسئله الإنشائيه اللى واخده طابع الدردشة دى.*



*بلاش السوال ده علشان حاسة انه صعب اوى عليكم او مش عارفة *
*سوال هذا *
*واضح : لقد خلق الله ادم ابو البشر  فلماذا خلق الله ناسوته عن طريق بطن مريم العذراء وانتظر 9 اشهر حتى تتم ولادتها ليرسله الى البشر *
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*

mariam2020 قال:



بلاش السوال ده علشان حاسة انه صعب اوى عليكم او مش عارفة 
سوال هذا 
واضح : لقد خلق الله ادم ابو البشر  فلماذا خلق الله ناسوته عن طريق بطن مريم العذراء وانتظر 9 اشهر حتى تتم ولادتها ليرسله الى البشر 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


واضح انك فاتحه الموضوع من غير هدف بنقول انتى بتتكلمى عن العلم فياريت تخليكى فى صلب العنوان بتاع الموضوع ولو عايزه تطرحى اى أسئلة منفصلة عن طبيعة الموضوع يبقى فى مواضيع أخرى مستقله بذاتها سؤال واحد لكل موضوع .​*


----------



## mariam2020 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> واضح انك فاتحه الموضوع من غير هدف بنقول انتى بتتكلمى عن العلم فياريت تخليكى فى صلب العنوان بتاع الموضوع ولو عايزه تطرحى اى أسئلة منفصلة عن طبيعة الموضوع يبقى فى مواضيع أخرى مستقله بذاتها سؤال واحد لكل موضوع .​*




هو انا بتكلم انجليزى انا بتكلم عربى 
خلينا فى موضوعنا 
لو ناخد فكرة تكو ين الجلد عند الانسان فل جاء فى الانجيل فكرة تكوين الجلد وانه مصدر احساس !!!! انا بدور على اى معجزة علمية عملها الانجيل هل فهمت المقصد من السوال


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*


mariam2020 قال:



هو انا بتكلم انجليزى انا بتكلم عربى 
خلينا فى موضوعنا 
لو ناخد فكرة تكو ين الجلد عند الانسان فل جاء فى الانجيل فكرة تكوين الجلد وانه مصدر احساس !!!! انا بدور على اى معجزة علمية عملها الانجيل هل فهمت المقصد من السوال 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ممكن الكلام ده تلاقية فى كتاب العلوم الخاص ب خامسة إبتدائى وليس فى كتابا هدفه توصسل حب الله للانسان ومدى اهتمامه به .
نشكرك يا إلهنا على عمق حبك واهتمامك بنا حتى أن جميع شعور رؤسنا محصاة أمامك .*​


----------



## mariam2020 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> ممكن الكلام ده تلاقية فى كتاب العلوم الخاص ب خامسة إبتدائى وليس فى كتابا هدفه توصسل حب الله للانسان ومدى اهتمامه به .
> نشكرك يا إلهنا على عمق حبك واهتمامك بنا حتى أن جميع شعور رؤسنا محصاة أمامك .*​




لا وانتا صادق الكلام ده انتا تقوله لحد فى خمسة ابتدائى اذا كنت مش عارف دينك حترد عليا ازاى اليس فى خلق الانسان معجزة -- ايوب 10:11  (كسوتني جلدا ولحما فنسجتني بعظام وعصب ))
- حزقيال6:37 ( وَأَضَعُ  عَلَيْكُمْ عَصَبًا وأَكْسِيكُمْ لَحْمًا وَأَبْسُطُ عَلَيْكُمْ جِلْدًا  وَأَجْعَلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحًا، فَتَحْيَوْنَ وَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا  الرَّبُّ».))
-  حزقيال8:37  (ونَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا بِالْعَصَبِ وَاللَّحْمِ كَسَاهَا،  وبُسِطَ الْجِلْدُ علَيْهَا مِنْ فَوْقُ، وَلَيْسَ فِيهَا رُوحٌ.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*


mariam2020 قال:



لا وانتا صادق الكلام ده انتا تقوله لحد فى خمسة ابتدائى اذا كنت مش عارف دينك حترد عليا ازاى اليس فى خلق الانسان معجزة -- ايوب 10:11  (كسوتني جلدا ولحما فنسجتني بعظام وعصب ))
- حزقيال6:37 ( وَأَضَعُ  عَلَيْكُمْ عَصَبًا وأَكْسِيكُمْ لَحْمًا وَأَبْسُطُ عَلَيْكُمْ جِلْدًا  وَأَجْعَلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحًا، فَتَحْيَوْنَ وَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا  الرَّبُّ».))
-  حزقيال8:37  (ونَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا بِالْعَصَبِ وَاللَّحْمِ كَسَاهَا،  وبُسِطَ الْجِلْدُ علَيْهَا مِنْ فَوْقُ، وَلَيْسَ فِيهَا رُوحٌ.

أنقر للتوسيع...


هدى من حدة كلامك انا بكلمك بطريقة ذوق ومحترمه وهاديه مش عارف انتى محتده ليه خليكى relaaaaaaaaaaaaaax
اتفضلى اعرضى اعتراضك على هذا الجزء 
وعلى أقب من مهلك *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 سبتمبر 2011)

واضح ان مريم فاقدة العقل ،،

سألت عن معجزة الكتاب المقدس ،، فقلنا أمرين 

1. الكتاب المقدس كتاب روحي وليس كتاب احياء وجيلوجيا و  وو
2. كل ما ذكر به وله علاقة بالعلم فهو صحيح



فلم تعرف ماذا تقول ، فهبطت الى المسيح وناسوته !!

ثم قفزت الى " وضع " " ايات " عن الجنين ، ولم تخبرنا بما هى المشكلة فيها ، بالإضافة الى وضع ايات عن الكون والأرض ، وايضا لم تخبرنا ما هى مشكلتها !!

مع التوضيح انها في القسم الإسلامي عند محاورتها هربت وقالت انا مسيحيية ولست مسلمة وان هذا مجالها  و  وو وهربت ، لان المسلم إما يناور ويهرب او يهرب فقط !!




السؤال الآن ، هل انتي مسيحيية ؟


----------



## mariam2020 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> هدى من حدة كلامك انا بكلمك بطريقة ذوق ومحترمه وهاديه مش عارف انتى محتده ليه خليكى relaaaaaaaaaaaaaax
> اتفضلى اعرضى اعتراضك على هذا الجزء
> وعلى أقب من مهلك *​




احب اقولك ان العلم اثبت بالادلة القاطعة عن الخطا الذى ورد فى الكتاب المقدس - لقد كشف علم الأجنة الحديث عن المراحل التي يتم فيها خلق الإنسان وحدّدها بالأطوار التالية:
أ- مرحلة التخلق الأولى:
1- النطفة              4- كساء العظام
*2- العلقة               5- كساء العظام باللحم         *

3- المضغة                            
ب- طور النشأة                                
جـ- طور قابلية الحياة
*د- طور الحضانة الرحمية*

هـ- طور المخاض
ففسر لى لماذا الكتاب المقدس وجد به هذا الخطا!!!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 سبتمبر 2011)

mariam2020 قال:


> فكيف هو كلمة الرب ولا يحقق معجزات انه اذا لم يستطع كتاب الرب فعل المعجزات فمن الذى يفعل المعجزات اذا



ما علاقة انه كلمة الرب وانه جدلا ليس به معجزات !!؟
هذه الفكرة لا تخرج الا من مسلم موهوم بخرافة الإعجازات ( الإزعاجات ) العلمية !!

واضح انك مش ممثلة جيدة ..


----------



## mariam2020 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> واضح ان مريم فاقدة العقل ،،
> 
> سألت عن معجزة الكتاب المقدس ،، فقلنا أمرين
> 
> ...



انا مسيحية ولم اهرب فالمشرف حذف مشاركاتى اتعتقد هذا اخلاق لقد تحاورت فى صلب الموضوع وطبعا المشرف معرفش يرد وقاعد يستهزق فعلشان كدة بتقول ان انا هربت ازاى اتكلم مع واحد معندوش امانة عليمة ويسيب الى يعجبه والى ميعجبوش يسمحه


----------



## mariam2020 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ما علاقة انه كلمة الرب وانه جدلا ليس به معجزات !!؟
> هذه الفكرة لا تخرج الا من مسلم موهوم بخرافة الإعجازات ( الإزعاجات ) العلمية !!
> 
> واضح انك مش ممثلة جيدة ..




لا مش ممثلة انا تاكدت انك ضعيف ولا تقفه شى فى حياتك سلام ونعمة ايه المنتدى الضال 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*


mariam2020 قال:



احب اقولك ان العلم اثبت بالادلة القاطعة عن الخطا الذى ورد فى الكتاب المقدس - لقد كشف علم الأجنة الحديث عن المراحل التي يتم فيها خلق الإنسان وحدّدها بالأطوار التالية:
أ- مرحلة التخلق الأولى:
1- النطفة              4- كساء العظام
2- العلقة               5- كساء العظام باللحم         

3- المضغة                            
ب- طور النشأة                                
جـ- طور قابلية الحياة
د- طور الحضانة الرحمية

هـ- طور المخاض
ففسر لى لماذا الكتاب المقدس وجد به هذا الخطا!!!!!


أنقر للتوسيع...

ده ليس العلم اللى حضرتك عرضتيه ولكنه الفكر القرآنى الخاطئ فمعروف علميا ان العظام لاتتكون قبل اللحم أما كلام الكتاب المقدس فهو صحيح بنسبة 100% ويتفق مع العلم كليا وها هى المقارنة بين كلام العلم وكلام الكتاب المقدس 
يقول الوحي المقدس :

" يداك كونتاني و صنعتاني كلي جميعا أفتبتلعني.
اذكر انك جبلتني كالطين أفتعيدني إلى التراب.
ألم تصبني كاللبن و خثرتني كالجبن. كسوتني جلدا و لحما
فنسجتني بعظام و عصب. (أيوب 10: 8 – 11) 

- وفي ضوء العبارات السابقة .. نجد أن الجنين مرّ بالصور الآتية داخل الرحم: 

1- "ألم تصبني كاللبن".
2- "وخثرتني كالجبن".
3- كسوتني جلداً ولحماً. 
4- فنسجتني بعظام وعصب. 

وبتطبيق ذلك علي القالب الطبي العلمي الخاص بعلم الأجنة Embryology نجد المراحل الأربعة السابق ذكرها بنفس التتابع.. 

المرحلة الأولي "ألم تصبني كاللبن": 

وهنا حيث تبدأ القصة بدخول السائل المنوي Semen Fluid داخل الجهاز التناسلي الأنثوي Female Genital System .. والسائل المنوي – واضح من اسمه أنه سائل – يتكون من:
1- حيوانات منوية Sperms.
2- إفرازات أخري بواسطة يتم إفرازها Accessory Sex glands مثل سكر الفركتوز Fructose، و الـ Inositol و Vitamin C و الـ Prostaglandins وبعض الإنزيمات المذيبة للبروتين.
والسائل المنوي هذا Semen هو سائل قلوي Alkaline.. 
وهو في خواصه الفيزيائية سائل كثيف أبيض، يشبه اللبن إلي حد كبير.. حتى في كونه قلوياً. 

المرحلة الثانية "وخثرتني كالجبن": 

وحالاً فور حدوث التلقيح Fertilization باختراق الحيوان المنوي Sperm للبويضة من الأنثى Ovum والذي يتم داخل قناة فالوب Fallopian Tube وليس كما يظن البعض أنه يحدث داخل الرحم Uterus.. تتكون اللاحقة Zygote وهي التي بدورها تنقسم فوراً بالانقسام الميتوزي Mitotic Division إلي ما يسمي Morula (حوالي 12 – 32 خلية متكتلة معاً) وهي بدورها تصل للرحم بعد حوالي 3 أيام من التلقيح، ثم تتحول إلي ما يسمي Blastocyst.. 

وال Blastocyst عبارة عن حويصلة Vesicle من الخلايا، مرصوصة في صفين وبالوسط فراغ،، وتنغمس هذه الحويصلة داخل بطانة الرحم الـ Endometrium في نهاية الأسبوع الأول من بعد التلقيح.. 

وينقسم صف الخلايا الخارجي من هذه الـحويصلة Trophoblast إلي ثلاث طبقات Chorion محيطة بالحويصلة والتي كبرت في الحجم وتحولت الآن إلي Chorionic Vesicle. ويتكاثر هذا الـ Chorion [Undergoes rapid proliferation] ليصبح ككتلة من الخلايا المتلاحمة والتي تشبه قطعة اللبن المتجبن.. 

المرحلة الثالثة "كسوتني جلداً ولحماً": 

وذلك حيث أن خلايا طبقة الجلد في تمام الأسبوع الرابع 4th Week من حياة الجنين، تبدأ بتغطية طبقة الـ Mesenchyme والتي هي طبقة من الأنسجة الضامة : 
"4 Weeks: Simple Ectoderm Epithelium over Mesenchyme" 
انظر مثلاً – لا للحصر – ما جاء قي الموقع الخاص بجامعة New South Wales 
بـ "سيدني" – "أستراليا" >> The New South Wales- Sydney – Australia وذلك في مقال تحت عنوان Development of Skin, Hair & Nails أي تطور / تكوين الجلد والشعر والأظافر،، 

http://embryology.med.unsw.edu.au/Notes/skintxt.htm

ثم في خلال المدة من الشهر الأول وحتى الشهر الثالث تقوم هذه الخلايا بالتكاثر والانقسام المتتابع لتكون طبقات الجلد الفعلية Stratified Epithelium وفي نفس الفترة وبالتوازي تقوم خلايا طبقة الـ Mesoderm المحتوية من الخارج بطبقة خلايا الجلد بالتمايز إلي ثلاثة طبقات: 
1-	Paraxial Mesoderm: 
وهذه الطبقة تنقسم لـ 42 – 44 شريحة من الخلايا "Somites" 
2-	Intermediate Mesoderm.
3-	Lateral Plate Mesoderm. 
وطبقات الـ Somites هذه تتمايز إلي Sclerotome & Dermomytome حيث أن الـ Dermomytome يكون الطبقة الداخلية العميقة من الجلد Dermis وأيضاً يكون العضلات الإرادية Voluntary Skeletal Muscles .. 
ويمكن للتوسع في تلك النقطة الرجوع لـ Developmental Biology Text Book المعد بواسطة Scott F. Gilbert ، SWARTHMORE COLLEGE
– الجزء الثالث Later Embryonic Development تحت عنوان: 
"Paraxial and intermediate mesoderm" .. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/bv...o.section.3455

وبالطبع – كما يعرف الجميع – أنه وحتى هذه المرحلة في حالة حدوث سقط Abortion سوف ينزل الجنين الميت في صورة قطع لحمية ودم .. ولن يكن قد ظهر به أي غضاريف أو عظام .. 

المرحلة الرابعة "فنسجتني بعظام وعصب": 

وبعد ذلك تبدأ الفقرات في العمود الفقري Vertebrae بالظهور، وتظهر أولاً في صورة 
غضاريف Cartilage قبل أن تتحول إلي عظام Ossification .. وكذلك يبدأ في نفس الوقت تكوين الضلوع في القفص الصدري ولكنها أيضاً تظهر كغضاريف قبل أن يبدأ تعظمها فيما بعد.. 

ويمكن الإطلاع علي ذلك في أي مرجع طبي خاص بمراحل تطور الجنين، نذكر مثلاً: 
The portion of the somite that gives rise to these cells is called the sclerotome, and these mesenchymal cells ultimately become the Cartilage cells (chondrocytes) of the vertebrae and part (if not all) of each rib

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/bv...o.section.3455

وذلك تحت عنوان "Differentiation within the Somite" .. 

وجاء في موقع University of New South Wales – Sydney – Australia ما يلي: 

Skeletal muscle forms by fusion of mononucleated myoblasts to form multinucleated myotubes. Bone is formed through a lengthy process involving ossification of a cartilage formed from mesenchyme. Two main forms of ossification occur in different bones, intramembranous (eg skull) and endochondrial (eg limb long bones) ossification. Ossification continues postnatally, through puberty until mid 20s.

والترجمة الحرفية لما جاء في هذه الفقرة عن تكوين العظام هو كالآتي: 
"العظم يتكون خلال عملية طويلة تشمل تعظم الغضاريف Cartilage التي تكون من اللحمة المتوسط Mesenchyme . وهناك صورتين للتعظم تحدث في العظام المختلفة، تعظم بين غشائي مثل الجمجمة، وتعظم غضروفي مثل عظام الأطراف الطويلة. وعملية التعظم تستكمل بعد الولادة، وحتى سن البلوغ حوالي سن العشرينات. 
انظر:http://embryology.med.unsw.edu.au/Notes/skmus.htm

وباختصار لمن يصعب عليه الخوض في المجال الطبي، نختصر ذلك بعبارة جاءت في موقع Pregnancy.org (أي الحبل)، وهي: 

Week Eight: Cartilage and bones begin to form
الأسبوع الثامن: الغضاريف والعظام تبدأ تتكون.. 

http://www.pregnancy.org/pregnancy/f...velopment1.php

أما بخصوص الجهاز العصبي المركزي – المخ والحبل الشوكىّ، وهو القائم بدور القائد المدبر لمعظم 
الأمور الحسية والحركية الخاصة بالجسم كله، فيبدأ تكوينه أصلاً مما يسمي بـ Neural Plate 
أي الصفيحة العصبية الجنينية، والتي تلتف لتصبح Neural Tube أي القناة العصبية.. 

والجزء الرأسي المتمدد من هذه القناة سيصبح فيما بعد المخ Brain والجزء الطولي السفلي سيصبح الحبل الشوكي Spinal Cord .. 

وهناك شريحة من الخلايا Neural Crest تكون ملاصقة للـ Neural Tube ثم تهاجر للأمام وتتمايز إلي العقد / المحطات العصبية ""Ganglia الخاصة بالأعصاب المخية Cranial Nerves والأعصاب الشوكية Spinal Nerves وأيضاً أعصاب الجهاز العصبي اللاإرادي Autonomic N. S. ... 

فالجهاز العصبي يتم، ويبدأ في العمل في الأسبوع التاسع، حيث يبدأ الجنين بإعطاء أوامر حركية من خلال الأعصاب ويبدأ في ثني المفاصل وتمديدها، ويمكن الرجوع لذلك مثلاً من خلال موقع Pregnancy.org 

وجاء في موقع :

http://www.pregnancy.org/pregnancy/f...velopment1.php

Week Nine
•	Baby has begun movement - While still too small for you to feel, your little one is wriggling, shifting, and dancing already! Makes you almost wish for a window to peek in whenever you want!
•	Most joints are formed now - and trust that your little one is practicing bending and flexing. 

"الأسبوع التاسع – الطفل يبدأ الحركة، بينما يكون ما زال صغيراً جداً عن أن تشعري بها، ولكن صغيرك يلوي ويغير وضعه ويرقص بالفعل.. معظم مفاصله فد تكونت الآن، وثقي أن صغيرك الآن يلوي ويثني مفاصله.." 
*** لمشاهدة مراحل تطور الجنين بتتبع مرفق بالصور، انظر: 

http://www.pregnancy.org/pregnancy/f...velopment1.php

http://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-...elopment-index

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 سبتمبر 2011)

> احب اقولك ان العلم اثبت بالادلة القاطعة عن الخطا الذى ورد فى الكتاب المقدس - لقد كشف علم الأجنة الحديث عن المراحل التي يتم فيها خلق الإنسان وحدّدها بالأطوار التالية:
> أ- مرحلة التخلق الأولى:
> 1- النطفة              4- كساء العظام
> *2- العلقة               5- كساء العظام باللحم         *
> ...



وهو منقول بالحرف من مواقع اسلامية !!


بالطبع هذا الكلام لا يخرج الا من مسلم صرف ...


السؤال قبل ان نريكي العجب : هل انتي مسيحيية ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 سبتمبر 2011)

> انا مسيحية



جميل ، ما هو أكبر عدد نقوم به من السجدات مجتمعا في العام ؟ 



> ولم اهرب فالمشرف حذف مشاركاتى


بل هربتي ، والمشرف حذف تشتيتك وعدم ردك على كلامه بعدما رد عليكي واردتي الإنتقال لنقطة اخرى لانك خالية الأدلة .. 



> اتعتقد هذا اخلاق لقد تحاورت فى صلب الموضوع


نعم هى الأخلاق التي تلزم المحاورة المسلمة على الحوار في نقطة نقطة وعدم الهروب وانتي تحاورتي في صلب التشتيت وليس الموضوع فتقفزين من نقطة الى اخرى ..



> وطبعا المشرف معرفش يرد


فعلا ، هو لم يرد ، هو افحمك فقط ..


> وقاعد يستهزق


اين الإستهزاء ؟ 

مع انك تستهزئي بنفسك ..



> فعلشان كدة بتقول ان انا هربت



لا ، عشان انتي هربتي بقول انك هربتي ..



> ازاى اتكلم مع واحد معندوش امانة عليمة


قليلة الأدب كالعادة ،، هو رد على خرافاتك التي ادعيتيها بالكذب وتريدي ان تضحكي علي الأعضاء بقولك ان هذا مجالك ، واتيتي بصورة لا يوجد فيها الا " هراء " ..



> ويسيب الى يعجبه والى ميعجبوش يسمحه


طبعا لان اللي مايعجبوش هو التشتيت ..



> لا مش ممثلة


ممثلة ولكن ردئية المستوى ..



> انا تاكدت انك ضعيف


بالراحة ، اتاكدتي ازاي اني ضعيف ؟ عشان بكشفك ؟



> ولا* تقفه* شى فى حياتك


مش بقول لك مسيحيية 



> ايه المنتدى *الضال*



مسيحيية أصلية كمان


----------



## Basilius (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*بسيطه يا حجه 
مادامك مسيحيه
وتحسي ان الكتاب المقدس مخطىء و القران صحيح 
وهداكي الله للاسلام و اثلج الاسلام صدرك وهدى طريقك الى النور 
فاذهبي اليه في هدوء وبلاش دوشه و هبل و صداع 
صعبه دي ؟؟؟*


----------



## Basilius (27 سبتمبر 2011)

> السؤال قبل ان نريكي العجب : هل انتي مسيحيية ؟



*مسيحيه هداها الله لدين الحق
والله اكبر *


----------



## الياس السرياني (27 سبتمبر 2011)

mariam2020 قال:


> انا مسيحية ولم اهرب فالمشرف حذف مشاركاتى اتعتقد هذا اخلاق لقد تحاورت فى صلب الموضوع وطبعا المشرف معرفش يرد وقاعد يستهزق فعلشان كدة بتقول ان انا هربت ازاى اتكلم مع واحد معندوش امانة عليمة ويسيب الى يعجبه والى ميعجبوش يسمحه




:smile01:smile01:smile01

المشاركات موجودة لسى


----------



## إسرافيل (27 سبتمبر 2011)

هناكـ معجزات لكن تحتاج لصفاء الشعور لتدركها فأحد معجزات الإنجيل والتى أنا شاهد عليها "كلمة الله تتعامل مع مشاعركـ"


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*واضح جدا ان الاخت مسيحيه مسيحية يعني

طيب اتفضل الموضوع دا منتظرك هجز كل المسلمينالرد عليه اتفضلي ردي يمكن توضح العلم اللي بيخر منه 

مراحل تكوين الجنين في القران ؟؟؟

*


----------



## ROWIS (28 سبتمبر 2011)

> مسيحيية أصلية كمان


*نعم فالاخت الفاضلة مسيحية اباً عن جد، اسئل الله ان يزيل العشاوة من علي عيونكم لتعرفوا الحق ويهديكم الي دينه الحق*


Molka Molkan قال:


> جميل ، ما هو أكبر عدد نقوم به من السجدات مجتمعا في العام ؟


*ما هذا السؤال العقيم اخي، فأي مسيحي يعرف الاجابة
450 سجدة وهم كالاتي 
100سجدة للشرق
100 للغرب
100 للشمال 
100للجنوب ليكونوا 400 سجدة ونقوم بهم في خميس العهد
و 25 سجدة للسيدة مريم العذراء تبجيلاً لها و25 سجده للصليب.
والله ولي التوفيق*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2011)

> *ما هذا السؤال العقيم اخي، فأي مسيحي يعرف الاجابة
> 450 سجدة وهم كالاتي
> 100سجدة للشرق
> 100 للغرب
> ...


what is this?


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 سبتمبر 2011)

> *ما هذا السؤال العقيم اخي، فأي مسيحي يعرف الاجابة*



اية يا جدع انت ؟
كدا برضو تغششها الإجابة ؟


----------



## ROWIS (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*apostle.paul
مولكا فهمني .. علشان كده عرف اني قولت الاجابة الصحيحة :smile01
*​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 سبتمبر 2011)

سأقيم عليك الحد والإثنين والثلاثاء


----------



## ROWIS (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*الاحد اجازة المسيحين، والاثنين اجازة الحلاقين، والثلاثاء اجازة الجزارين
خليها يوم خميس يكون صابح اجازة
*


----------

